# Moving to Playa del Carmen



## dquirie (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

I am looking to move to playa del carmen does any one know a good realest agent who handels long term rentals


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

dquirie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to move to playa del carmen does any one know a good realest agent who handels long term rentals


Contact Gabi at Playa Rentals : Playa del Carmen Rentals & Sales - Long Term Rentals & Real Estate

We used Gabi before we purchased our condo in Puerto Aventuras. She did a wonderful job helping us find a long-term rental in Playacar Fase II. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

dquirie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to move to playa del carmen does any one know a good realest agent who handels long term rentals


Find a good MX lawyer at the same time.


----------



## 1Zoltan (Feb 8, 2016)

Can you recommend a real estate agent for looking for condos in Puerto Aventuras?


----------

